
United States Government Censorship of Fuck Nazis Virtual Lapel Pin - chatmasta
https://rubin.io/blog/2017/09/01/usg-censorship-fuck-nazis/
======
Jaruzel
Tbh, hosting it as a .US domain was bound to cause a problem at some point.
Unless this is exactly what the site author expected, and is using the
expected outcome as a platform to bash the US Government?

